# BSR World GT Spec Tires



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

What are the compounds for the BSR World GT Spec Tires?

(Been unable to find the info w/the BSR site down)

I'm hoping to get a couple of these cars together for an exhibition at our LOCAL Club racing, the track is Outdoor Asphalt (unsealed) with medium traction...and I'm not sure if I want to try the SPEC tires, or just stay with something like PURPLE front / PINK rears.

It's been years since I've driven a Pan Car around the lefty/righties

(Sorry posted this in the OVAL section first by mistake)


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Jaco calls the compound "lilac", I thought BSR called it team purple


----------



## espresso (Jun 20, 2007)

I run Jaco pink rears purple fronts at Crystal Park Raceway. As you are familiar with this track, depending if James lays down traction pink/purples are great and even on dusty days with some Jack the Gripper my Gen X 10 pan car 235mm setup grips very well.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Double Post


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

rjvk said:


> Jaco calls the compound "lilac", I thought BSR called it team purple


I am pretty sure they call them Team Purple, I could be wrong though....


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

there lilacs we've been trying them out for a spec tire.


----------

